# 100+ mile week.



## Eno Esool (Mar 30, 2021)

Not sure if this is even a big deal but I did it. There is a 5.5 mile loop by my house. There is a 2.2 mile bike trail to get there and back so 10 ish mile for a single lap. I commonly with do 2 laps 16ish or so miles. This week I did several 3 laps (21ish mile rides). I have done up to 4 laps or 27ish miles but just a handful of time. I am 52 years-old...

Here is couple of videos of the trails.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Didn't watch your videos. 100 miles could be a lot if every 8 miles you gain 3000 vert. Just depends. What sort of vertical did you climb in your 100 miles?

I am 57 years old and I regularly ride about 100 miles in 4 or 5 days. Normally climb about 15,000 to 18,000 vertical in total for the average week. I don't stop when I ride.

What do they say? Your mileage my vary.


----------



## Eno Esool (Mar 30, 2021)

Well I live in Florida so only what the sand dunes rise. 70 ft or so....multiple times...Up down. Up down. Up down. Up down. Over and over and over again.


----------



## Eno Esool (Mar 30, 2021)

beastmaster said:


> Didn't watch your videos. 100 miles could be a lot if every 8 miles you gain 3000 vert. Just depends. What sort of vertical did you climb in your 100 miles?
> 
> I am 57 years old and I regularly ride about 100 miles in 4 or 5 days. Normally climb about 15,000 to 18,000 vertical in total for the average week. I don't stop when I ride.
> 
> What do they say? Your mileage my vary.


Yea. I don't stop either. Ain't got that kinda time.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Eno Esool said:


> Not sure if this is even a big deal but I did it. There is a 5.5 mile loop by my house. There is a 2.2 mile bike trail to get there and back so 10 ish mile for a single lap. I commonly with do 2 laps 16ish or so miles. This week I did several 3 laps (21ish mile rides). I have done up to 4 laps or 27ish miles but just a handful of time. I am 52 years-old...
> 
> Here is couple of videos of the trails.
> View attachment 1934966


Kudos! 
A hundred miles on a bike in a week is always good and don't let anyone try to tell you otherwise.

PS: Happy Father's Day too if that is appropriate.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

I ride 4-5 days a week and probably average 65-75 miles a week and 7000' of climbing. I'm currently in Durango and in two rides have ridden 27 miles and 3700' of climbing.100% riding on dirt. If I'm riding solo, I might stop once but when riding in groups, I stop more frequently to let everybody re-group. Here in Durango, I stop to take in the views. I'm in no hurry, have plenty of time and ride for the enjoyment, exercise is just a byproduct.


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

Sounds like a deal to me! Nice job!!!


----------

